# a slow day



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

was out sat with one drake mallard taken, sorta slow, geese avoided the swamp, lots of hi flyin mallards through the morning, and today was a similar start, till 8;30 then called in two geese and got one, then got some mallards to commit and managed one, my shooting was off key after being out of it a few yrs, but still was great being out there,at least I had some action. a few pics for the heck of it, lots of shooting up towards la due...


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Hey Snag, good someone got some action. Might hit the river Tuesday if I can get the boat ready tomorrow, otherwise will go to greentree. Glad to see you back in it.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## huntrdano (Jun 29, 2013)

saw about 100 geese Saturday couldn't get any to lock up did get a drake mallard coming into the quarry I hunt near, most action early though


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

Everything I saw was within the first hour of light. Managed 2 woodies. Did not see as many geese as I expected. Glad to see you had some action too. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

thanks all,some action is better than no action, my daylight starts were slow when usually thats prime time,saw woodies go bombing past then land way across the swamp,did muff a few good passes, got me off guard, but this weather coming this week might bring down some more ducks being there having snow up in the northern states.will be out fri through sunday....


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

was out at the swamp this morning, lots of ducks in the air a few committed to the decoys but a lot more didn,t even think about it, but did manage two fat drakes, so while looking for one in the brush I came upon a shed ,I thought at first till I pulled it out of the weeds and got the head with it, it,s a 8-9 point not sure how long it was there,thats two heads I,ve found so far I got a 9 point nice one out at g river one spring turkey scouting, will be back at in the morning, more guys out will keep them moving a little longer I hope...


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

cool find and nice greenheads! 2 more then I've even shot at this year.
I'll be at blind #10 on ladue Sunday morning given'em hell. I'll report anything good.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I was out this morning in the wind and only saw four mallards total and in different flocks not wanting to come in at all,had one hen land next to the dekes but that was it no geese in sight heard some shooting up to la due, will be back out in the morning, being the last day of goose for the first halftill nov 9..BADDFISH send me some ducks my way when your done shooting ...


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

we did get some shots... with better luck we would of put 4-5 ducks down... I called at 5 mallards and gave up on them too soon.. they came around from behind and flew right over us and landed just beyond the decoys. none of us were ready, and they cupped right over our heads.... arghhhh!

About 10 min after legal shooting time- we had 4 woodducks land in the decoys- my bud dropped one when he flushed them, I was messing with my calls and didn't even have my gun loaded......arghhhhh!

we had another group of 5-6 fly within range right over but we were hoping they would follow the earlier group and come back around, so we let them go and of course they never came back.....arghhhhhh!

You really have to make every encounter count in ohio for ducks...you just don't get many chances.

We ended up with a 1 male BANDED woodduck (in Newbury!????- weird.) and one male common merganser. 

Probably seen 75 mallards, 100 geese.

Guys next to us were shooting a lot but not hitting anything and another group of guys where illegally hunting on that island just east of 44.

I won't be back to Ladue... its almost impossible to launch my 14ft boat by 44.. I will be letting them know in the survey.


----------



## turkey guy 88 (Apr 13, 2009)

Ya I was out there today too I saw that guy on the island kinda sad that people don't know the rules before they go out. Pretty much the same report a bit north of you guys had some mallards work us but where kinda decoy shy. And could of shot alot better too.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

jim, at least u guys had some shooting, I never took the safety off the last two days, a few hi fliers going by and same with the geese, hi and quiet, the guys field hunting up toward l due, are blasting a lot these days and the geese are spooky,need some new ducks from up north to come down. I,ll be out this week trying for a deer, the weather sounds good for that so far, the bucks are starting to move more now..


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Yep, I'm with ya... I'll be chasing bucks too, I told my buddies on sunday that I have more confidence in killing a deer with my bow then killing a duck.... I already have one doe in the freezer.... sad but true


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

at least you got a deer for the freezer I,ve seen a few does but always to far out going the other way, only a few deer in our area hope some bucks come on over chasing after some does...may go for ducks sat before the time change sat night,suppose to be rainy on sat..


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Was out today and didn't even lift a call, ofly saw two high mallards, guys in area only shot a hand full of times. Slow for everyone it seems.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

